# Stunning copperhead pics!



## richoman_3 (Jan 5, 2012)

tagged along with barry (sssnakeman) today to watch him release this copperhead, thanks heeeaps mate !

it was a stunning colour, only got a couple of pics 

enjoy


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 5, 2012)

You're not wrong mate, what a beauty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 5, 2012)

Bit up yourself ay Nick? But what a good-looking snake. Especially love the last pic.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice pics mate, second ya on the stunning colour.. what was the reason for the release..


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 5, 2012)

wow, that is gorgeous!!

(and great pix ofcourse,..!)


----------



## Wally (Jan 5, 2012)

Beautiful Copperhead.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 5, 2012)

Really good pics Nic,Im glad you had fun


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 5, 2012)

Interesting colours.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2012)

nice


----------



## thals (Jan 5, 2012)

Love the coppers, have seen a few bright orange ones out n about round my neck of the woods in the past, truly gorgeous snakes! Very nice pics mate!


----------



## vicherps (Jan 5, 2012)

That was definitely the nicest copperhead I had ever seen good photos Volpe and thanks for taking us out has. love it's dorsal coloration.

That was definitely the nicest copperhead I had ever seen good photos Volpe and thanks for taking us out baz. love it's dorsal coloration.


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 5, 2012)

That Copperhead is stunning, what a beautiful snake. Lucky bugga!


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow, just wow! I haven't seen one since I was a kid. Memories flooded back.

They are impressive snakes!


----------



## jordanmulder (Jan 5, 2012)

wow that's so cool! Must have been an amazing experiance!


----------



## Sutto82 (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome coloring, beautiful snakes.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks everyone 
and thanks heaps barry for showing it to me


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll admit, I expected you to come back with a thread full of 20 blurred photos of skinks. This is a step up, I guess...


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 5, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> I'll admit, I expected you to come back with a thread full of 20 blurred photos of skinks. This is a step up, I guess...



i admit, every thread i make you say a **** comment, they get worse everytime, I guess...


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 5, 2012)

lol nick you know Im joking.


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 5, 2012)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Bit up yourself ay Nick? But what a good-looking snake. Especially love the last pic.



Bit jealous 'ay'? 

Im assuming you were referring to the thread title???? My guess is he meant stunning copperhead.......pics, not stunning pics.......either way though, they ARE stunning pics, & that is a stunning snake.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 5, 2012)

Nick I think we'll be seeing your images published before to long keep up the great work mate. Love the images and snake.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jan 5, 2012)

You might have only got a couple of pics but they are crackers. I enjoy seeing good pics of species we don't see up here. Thanks.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 5, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Khagan (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks like a friendly fellow, did you give him a goodbye hug?


----------



## Nezikah (Jan 5, 2012)

I've never seen one before. Great shots and thanks for sharing them!


----------



## jacks-pythons (Jan 5, 2012)

thats amazing, thanx for sharing


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks all


----------



## gus11 (Jan 6, 2012)

nice snake, would be interesting to see if the color holds once its big


----------



## PigFeet (Jan 6, 2012)

love the copperheads, great pics, cheers


----------



## eipper (Jan 6, 2012)

Angus

Most superbus don't darken or dull with age.

Nick,

Nice shots Nick and I reckon you owe Barry for that one. Nice light ones are fairly common on the peninsula in places but not too many have that distinct dorsal stripe.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful light coloured, red and rusty copperheads are often found around Somerville and throught to Mornington and Mt Mrtha.
Darker ones, which are also pretty are found in Rosebud and around Redhill, The most dazzling red ones I have found have been right here in Mornington.That dorsal stripe is a rarity and Id love to try to breed some bizarre morphs from the snakes i get called out but, apart from it being illegal, id prefer to see them in the wild.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 6, 2012)

yeah it was a beauty,
the other 2 barry showed me were much darker, but they basically shot off instead of staying for pics


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 6, 2012)

seriously SUPURB SUPERBUS


----------



## Wookie (Jan 6, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> I'll admit, I expected you to come back with a thread full of 20 blurred photos of skinks. This is a step up, I guess...



9.24pm? Shouldn't you have been in bed?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 6, 2012)

Wookie said:


> 9.24pm? Shouldn't you have been in bed?


Very funny.


----------



## Wookie (Jan 6, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> Very funny.



Thankyou :lol:


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 7, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> Very funny.



it was very funny i must say


----------



## moloch05 (Jan 7, 2012)

You are correct about that being a gorgeous snake. Also, your photos have improved so much. The shots are excellent.

Regards,
David


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks david


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jan 7, 2012)

Great photos! Very nicely colored snake


----------



## leeroy1983 (Jan 7, 2012)

Beautiful copperhead. Get heaps of them out near my folks place.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;MkpxhcMaZNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkpxhcMaZNk[/video]


----------



## AnothHobby (Jan 8, 2012)

very nice little video, and the pics are great too, thanks for that,

cheers


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 8, 2012)

nice, came out good 
LOL i just relised i was wearing my dads hat ... awkward haha


----------



## daniel1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Awsome.
I really need to gat a decent camera.


----------



## vicherps (Jan 8, 2012)

so barry how many of these colour varients do u pull up a year?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 11, 2012)

Micah, I reckon one in every50 or so copperheads i relocate have the red.
This one was very special.
View attachment 233339
View attachment 233340


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm drooling now Baz!


----------



## vicherps (Jan 11, 2012)

That's one nice pic and copperhead Baz


----------

